# installer ubuntu



## cmatrit (1 Mars 2009)

bonjour,

je m'essayais à installer sur mon PB G4 ubuntu...version 8 et quelque chose...

Pour l'instant ça patine un peu dans la choucroute...

J'avais commencé à suivre une méthode, trouvée sur le net,  diffusée par "chamblandes.tuxfamilies.org"...

Ca me semblait "bien " pédagogique et ça me convenait...

Bon déjà au départ...pas pu "déjournaliser" le DDinterne...

j'avance un peu...et là je tombe sur un bec...le nom d'hote DHCP semble nécessaire parce que la configuration du réseau n'a pu se faire automatiquement...

Je saute en disant que j'y reviendrais plus tard...mais voilà qu'un peu plus loin il y a un problème de ...taille d'espace libre....alors que mon DDinterne est au 3/4 vide...

j'essaye en passant par le shell et avec les codes  "parted" de mon tuturial....et je reste planter là....


Si parmi vous y en a qu'on des idées ???

parce que ça commence à me prendre le chou...

vous serez les bienvenus

Salutations

et dans l'attente merci d'avance

Cmatrit


----------



## EricKvD (2 Mars 2009)

Pour ton problème d'espace disque, ce n'est pas le tout que ton disque soit au 3/4 vide... Encore faut-il qu'il y ait de l'espace non partitionné... DE base, tout est alloué à OsX


----------



## claud (3 Mars 2009)

Ceci pourra éventuellement t'aider :
http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-and-open-source/probleme-installation-ubuntu-254468.html

Je dis bien "éventuellement" car sur un mac ppc l'installation d'ubuntu est un peu capricieuse;
cela dépend notamment de l'Open Firmware du mac.


----------



## cmatrit (3 Mars 2009)

Merci de votre collaboration.

En gros je ne peux installer Ubuntu qu'en parallèle de Tiger. et non après coup...

Je m'y pencherais en fin de semaine.

merci encore de votre apport.

Cmatrit


----------

